
Snapchat Geofilters are the next big thing - alexkehr
https://www.geofilterplace.com/2016/08/06/next-big-thing-snapchat-geofilters/
======
bsamuels
I closed your page a half second after it asked me to sign up for a mailing
list

like seriously, do you actually get conversions through that? i've only ever
seen it piss people off

~~~
alexkehr
It shouldn't have done that! I'll look into why it popped up so fast. Hmmm...

------
notmarkus
Content blocked by a "give us your email" overlay.

Click the X.

Click area not large enough, nothing happens.

Click the X again.

"Questions about geofilters?" message blocks content at the bottom of the
page.

Click the X.

Result: another, larger, "Questions about geofilters?" message.

Leave.

Write snarky comment on HN.

------
doublerebel
Snapchat can be thought of as the most popular Augmented Reality app. They are
the only app I see widespread in North America that convinced users to
actually use QR codes, if only occasionally. Filters are an example of great
UI in AR: it's intuitive because it interacts with your natural world.

Snapchat is very well positioned to take location-based features beyond just
filters. I think these kinds of real-world interactions are an awesome trend
and a lot of the tech has yet to be built.

(It also looks like the author removed the popovers. I didn't see any popups
when reading the article.)

